# Salem reservoir



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone know when Salem reservoir is opening this year?


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Where is this located?


----------



## rgw0119 (Mar 11, 2012)

dirtandleaves said:


> Anyone know when Salem reservoir is opening this year?


I was told tomorrow


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

It was suppose too be today.. City of salem put an article out last week letting people know.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome thanks. Was gonna call parks and rec tomorrow. Dex it is on gamble rd outside of lisbon


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

It is a pay lake, limited shore access, and no boats. You can rent a boat and trolling motor by the hour. They stock it pretty well with bass and walleye


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

You can fish it with a boat.. I do every year. Unless they change the rules. It has big perch and crappie in it as well.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think what Huz meant was that you can't launch your own boat, you have to rent one.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

You can use your own boat just no motor or gas tank just trolling motor. Pay to launch and fishing fee


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

Thats what I meant too say.. I take my 10 ft boat over with my electric motor.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You can launch your own boat, no gas, or by it in gas,they haven't stocked walleye in years. There is a limit on panfish, due to over harvesting. After years of people taking way more than they could ever need.there was a person on here years ago bragging about taking home over 100 big gills, and making many trips through out the summer. Pure Greed,IMO.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Someone on this forum told me they would not allow you to launch a canoe or kayak there... guess I should look it up


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Salem news said they are changing that you can use them


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I launched my kayak there last year because the guy at the shack told me I could. Bout an hr into fishin a guy in a boat comes up and tells me the guy at the shack got a call from someone in the salem water dept that the correct paperwork hasn't been approved for kayaks yet and I had to get off the lake. The guy at the shack was cool about it and really apologetic and offered to let me use a boat for free but I just fished from shore instead. He returned my launch fee with no problems. Maybe kayaks this year?


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

dirtanidleaves said:


> I launched my kayak there last year because the guy at the shack told me I could. Bout an hr into fishin a guy in a boat comes up and tells me the guy at the shack got a call from someone in the salem water dept that the correct paperwork hasn't been approved for kayaks yet and I had to get off the lake. The guy at the shack was cool about it and really apologetic and offered to let me use a boat for free but I just fished from shore instead. He returned my launch fee with no problems. Maybe kayaks this year?


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I seen in the morning journal the were allowing kyaks this year . Also stated they stocked walleye last three years.pescador


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Did the article mention the size of walleye,fry or fingering? Back in the 70s and 80s the lake was heavily stocked with trout and readers, walleye were stocked in the 90s and early 2000s.09 was a bumper season, I also saw many guys taking home bucket loads of huge gills off the beds. I sure hope they crack down and check people and their catch. I have fished this lake since the early 70s, there was a short period where they checked every boat coming in, and several were banned from the lake, due to not obeying the regs. When we go there I always speak up about setting limits and checking boats, after all I like to enjoy catching fish.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have been hitting this lake regularly for the last 3 years. I do take my limit (15) of gills on a lot of days. I start with those and then fish for perch or crappie if i can get them. I have never left there without someone asking to see my basket before i go. It is one of my favorite lakes in the area since it is no gas motors. It is always a very peaceful place to fish. I love being able to spend a day fishing without having a 400HP Basshole fly by every ten minutes.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

When was the last time you were? I love that lake.


----------



## Never limits (May 5, 2017)

Was there today,very nice lake! Caught a few nice crappie on a minnow and 8 real nice perch on worms. Very friendly place!!! Definitely will go back.


----------

